# internet domain (pronunciation)



## rusita preciosa

What is the *typical* internet domain for your country's websites and how do you prononunce them in your language?

US:
.com - [dot-com]
.edu - [dot-idiyu]
.org - [dot-org ("g" as in "god")]
(there are more)

Russia:
.ru - [totchka-ru]


----------



## apmoy70

Greece:

.gr /te'lia dzi ar/


----------



## Outsider

Portugal:

.pt [ˈpõtu peˈte]


----------



## Rallino

Turkish:

.tr /nok'ta te:re:/


----------



## Agró

Spain:
.es (punto es)

Catalonia:
.cat (punt kat)


----------



## catlady60

rusita preciosa said:


> What is the *typical* internet domain for your country's websites and how do you prononunce them in your language?
> 
> US:
> .com - [dot-com]
> .edu - [dot-idiyu]
> .org - [dot-org ("g" as in "god")]
> (there are more)
> 
> 
> Russia:
> .ru - [totchka-ru]



There also is:
.gov (dot-guv)
.us (dot-you-ess)
.mil (dot-mil)


----------



## itreius

Croatia

.hr - _tochka ha er_, _tochka h r_


----------



## Jabir

Brasil

.br [ponto bê erre]


----------



## elirlandes

.ie
(dot eye ee)


----------



## Encolpius

*Hungary: *.hu [pont-hu]
*Czechia: *.cz [tečka-cézet]
*Slovakia*: .sk [bodka-eská]


----------



## Halfdan

*Canada:* .ca [dot-see-eh]


----------



## Grefsen

Norway: 

*.no* ["dot enn o" or "punktum enn o"]



rusita preciosa said:


> What is the *typical* internet domain for your country's websites and how do you prononunce them in your language?


Here's a link to all of the country TLDs (top-level domains):

http://www.worldstandards.eu/internet domain suffixes.htm


----------



## rusita preciosa

Grefsen said:


> Here's a link to all of the country TLDs (top-level domains):
> 
> http://www.worldstandards.eu/internet%20domain%20suffixes.htm


Thank you, but I'm curious how they are pronounced in respective languages.


----------



## ahmedcowon

In Arabic, we usually use the English pronunciation for web addresses

*Egypt:* .eg [dot-ee-gee]

It is very rare to hear someone using the word "noqta" instead of "dot"

We also have a local domain in Arabic script:
*مصر.* [dot masr]


----------



## Grefsen

rusita preciosa said:


> Thank you, but I'm curious how they are pronounced in respective languages.


Privet rusita preciosa. 

Sorry if it seemed like I was attempting to end your thread prematurely.  I actually just wanted to provide some additional information about country domain suffixes for those such as myself who are interested in this topic.

In fact, thanks to your thread I just learned today that Norway had been allocated two other domain suffixes for the sparsely populated islands of Jan Mayen & Svalbaard (*.sj*) and for the uninhabited Norwegian dependent territory of Bouvet Island (*.bv*).

However, as far as I can tell, neither of these domain suffixes are currently in use.


----------



## AutumnOwl

Swedish:_
.se - punkt ess e_
.com - punkt kom


----------



## arielipi

Israel, hebrew:
.co.il (nekuda si-ow nekuda ay-el)
.X.il  (org, edu, etc)


----------



## ger4

Germany:
.de = Punkt D E [de:][e:]

Austria:
.at = Punkt A T [a:][te:]


----------



## 810senior

Japan:
.co.jp [dotto.shi:.o:.ze:.pi:]
.com [dotto.comu]


----------



## Encolpius

Very interesting thread....some languages pronounce it together (ru, hu, es, cat)


----------



## Nawaq

.fr */pwɛ̃.ɛfɛʁ/* "point fr".


----------



## Messquito

.tw for Taiwan
We say 點(dot) + how you pronounce it in English, often in a Taiwanese accent of course. 
[tjɛn ti: tapulju:]


----------



## Sardokan1.0

Italy

*.com - [punto-com]* (using "English style" punto is pronounced like "poonto")
*.edu - [punto-edu]* (edu is pronounced like "ëdoo")
*.org - [punto-org]* ("g" as in "god")]
*.it - [punto-it]* (same pronounce of English "it")


----------



## Red Arrow

In Dutch:
*.be* - punt bee ee
*.nl* - punt en el
*.com* - punt kom
*.net *- punt net

I think only .com and .net are pronounced as one word.


----------



## Rani_Author

In Indonesia:
.co.id (is pronounced like in English: dot co dot I-D).

Note: Although, Indonesian has a lot of original words for Information and Technology field, but the English ones are still more familiar to use.

In East Timor:
.tl (is pronounced: dot Te El)


----------



## ilocas2

I'm curious how domains *.pr, .re, .ec, .ci, .io, .sa* are pronounced. It would be nice if somebody from these countries showed up.


----------



## Armas

Finnish:

.fi ['piste'f:i].
.com ['piste'k:om]


----------



## Penyafort

Encolpius said:


> Very interesting thread....some languages pronounce it together (ru, hu, es, cat)



I'd say that, rather than depending on the language, most pronounce the common ones as one word -provided that it is possible- and the uncommon ones as letters.

So it is true that in Catalan we read *.cat* as _punt cat_ [puŋkat], *.com* as _punt com_ [puŋkɔm], *.es* as _punt es _[pun(t)ɛs], *.org *as _punt org _[pun(t)ɔɾk], etc. But many of us use independent letters to read those that are uncommon to us, such as *.at *_punt a te _[pun(t) a tɛ], *.re *_punt erra e _[pun(t) ɛrə ɛ], etc.

For those letters that are repeated, it is also common to say the number instead of repeating them, as in *www *_tres ve dobles _[tɾɛzβədob:ɫəs] 'three double-ues'.


----------



## Nawaq

Oh I forgot the others...

.fr */pwɛ̃.ɛfɛʁ/*
.com* /pwɛ̃.cɔm/*
.edu* /pwɛ̃.edy/*
.gouv* /pwɛ̃.guv/*
.info */pwɛ̃.ɛ̃fo/*
.org */pwɛ̃.ɔʁg/*


----------



## spindlemoss

For years in Wales we've had English-based internet domains, which are then pronounced similar to English: .co.uk *[dɔt ˈkoː dɔt ɪwˈkeː]*, .com *[dɔt ˈkɔm] *etc.

Since 2014, however, we have our own domain, .cymru *[dɔt ˈkəmrɨ] *(North Wales), *[dɔt ˈkəmri] *(South Wales).

This domain is intended for Wales and Welsh-language related sites. The English version is .wales *[dɔt ˈweːls]* (North), *[dɔt ˈweːlz]* (South).


----------



## ilocas2

Encolpius said:


> *Czechia: *.cz [tečka-cézet, also tečka c z]



Czechoslovakia (also my country) had domain *.cs*

Czech pronunciation [tečka cé es, tečka c s]


----------



## Karton Realista

Poland:
.pl - kropka pe el
.com - kropka kom
.gov - kropka gow
.eu - kropka e u 
.edu - kropka edu
.org - kropka org
.info - kropka info


----------



## AutumnOwl

Encolpius said:


> Very interesting thread....some languages pronounce it together (ru, hu, es, cat)


For me it's because those are the first letters in the names of the countries (the same for .com, .gov, .info), while .se is short for .s(verig)e.


----------

